# Join me for an adventure..



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Of me dying my hair. 
Initial:










Just shaved, a little broken out. 

Begin Phase 1: 









Hair is bleaching!

Phase 1 Complete:


















Kinda meh, but this is just how blond it was..

Phase 2 didn't get pictures, so here's your final result!









I didn't want to dye my eyebrows since when I get rid of it I just shave my head, but yeah. It's teal now


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Should have kept it blond, brother! That blond is lookin fly.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

They say that every time I do it, lol


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Both colours are cool!  
So..what made you to dye your hair blue anyway?


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

ISFP best friend who likes to do things like this.. me thinking it'd be cool. That old chesnut.


----------

